# Castelli clothing



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone considering buying cycling clothing buy Castelli. Had a pair of free aero bib shorts for about 6 months. The labels started to peel so I contacted them and they said to send them back for inspection. I have 3 other pair and the labels on those are fine. They took them back and sent me a brand new pair !!!!

That's a good company !!!!


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

greg12666 said:


> Anyone considering buying cycling clothing buy Castelli. Had a pair of free aero bib shorts for about 6 months. The labels started to peel so I contacted them and they said to send them back for inspection. I have 3 other pair and the labels on those are fine. They took them back and sent me a brand new pair !!!!
> 
> That's a good company !!!!


Nice of them to send a replacement. I have 5 pairs of Castelli bibs and the logos have peeled off on all of them. Most of the logos peeled off within a couple months. You'd think after stamping that scorpion logo on millions of pairs of shorts over the years they'd have it figured out by now. Still nice shorts.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I have a pair of their CW 3.1 winter gloves whose finger seams started unraveling after one season.


----------

